# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Cultivo de maralfalfa-excelente forrajera de corte

## Alper

Cultivo de Maralfalfa, Fundo Las Tayas de la Frontera, Jayanca, Lambayeque.
Excelente forrajera de corte.  MARALFALFA MARZO 2011 003.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 005.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 007.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 017.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 018.jpgTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Venta de semilla de maralfalfa Vendo semilla de maralfalfa Hacer lo que a uno le gusta: La clave para un  excelente negocio Cítricos peruanos de excelente calidad listos para el mercado de EE.UU.

----------


## kscastaneda

Bien Alfredo, se nota que tienes buen tiempo y conoces muy bien Maralfalfa por la foto del 2008; se que te estan llamando para comprarte semillas. 
Saludos,

----------

